# Sony 1000x vs Oppo pm3 vs Denon MM 400 vs ...



## Big Fur (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey there,

I really liked the 1000x for the few min I auditioned them but the others are not available. How are they compared with other closed headphones maybe also compared to the P7.

I have Shure 1840 as a reference headphone but looking something closed for commuting, work and home.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2016)

Commuting? Your best bet is the MDR-1000X simply because it has ANC while the others do not have it. Not sure about the Denon, but the PM3 would provide a measure of passive isolation plus that magical planar mag sound. Now, it really depends on what your priorities lie, ANC to cut out extraneous noise, or probably better sound with the PM3 but with only passive noise isolation.


----------



## Big Fur (Dec 18, 2016)

Well my priorities kind of changed now so I'll be travelling by car mostly now it seems. I have the QC15 for flights but IF the Sony provide a sound similar to the Oppo I'm sold. I also have a Skullcandy Crusher BUT it's not that much confortable for 8 hours office time and SQ wise is so so. My B W P5 are too much colored and not so comfy after a few hours clamping my ears. My Shure SE535 are not for office or home as are a hassle to put the off/on constantly. 

My research so far:
1) P7 Wireless: Internal battery so don't know how much will it last. You need to remove the earpads to connect the cable which seems inconvenient for office/home use.
2) 1000X: Non replaceable pads, non replaceable battery, needs power to sound best so I need to charge it every day. Not sure if the P7 is the same.
3) Oppo: Very good reviews, not wireless so if I upgrade to iphone 7 or something like that will create some issues. Maybe not that much comfy to wear all day?
4) Denon: On par with Oppo? Much cheaper. Comfort wise? No idea.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Dec 19, 2016)

Based on my experience with those options, I would reccommend the Oppo Pm3, the sound quality is really good. For the price you can get it for it's quite a steal I think.


----------



## Big Fur (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnnyboy94 said:


> Based on my experience with those options, I would reccommend the Oppo Pm3, the sound quality is really good. For the price you can get it for it's quite a steal I think.



Thanks, now.. I can get the Denons for 190 usd here while the Oppos are twice as expensive. Does it justify double the price?


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Dec 19, 2016)

Honestly, I haven't tried the Denons too much, so I can't tell you if it justifies double the price. I think it depends on your financial situation, if you have the money then go for the Oppos.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 19, 2016)

I've read good about the Denon's and tried the PM3's. I found their comfort level dropped substantially for me after about an hour. I wanted the ortho sound in a lighter weight package than my old HiFiMan's. Frankly the PM3's were too warm and fuzzy for me...I wanted more detail. I have read the Denon's are supposed to have a little more clarity and detail but aren't going to be as-fast-as the PM3's, nor have as smooth of a sound as the PM3's. 

I ended up going with some AKG K553 Pro Massdrop editions as the use-intention was for home anyways. Couldn't be happier! Super light weight, comfy, easy to adjust and tune! 

I will say the Oppo return policy was sure nice, I tried mine for a week and returned them no questions asked to Oppo for a full refund. You might consider doing that if you want to truly know if you'll enjoy them or not. Did they sound $400 nice? To me, no. They were built nice, everything about them was really quite nice, and the drivers were solid, and for their size offered a very good sound to them. I wanted a little more punch to the bottom end...but these were able to provide a decent rumble. But they missed the speed and layering that I expect from an ortho after being spoiled by my HiFiMan HE-400's. So I think I went into it expecting more than the size and intention of the headphones were ever meant to provide.

So again, I ended up returning them. This was in May or June 2015, when the PM3's and Denon 400's were both fairly new. Back then there wasn't enough about the Denon's, they were the same price and their availability was crap. The AKG's kept coming up and it was a very well invested $120.


----------



## Big Fur (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies. I'm getting a brand new box for 160 USD.... so ehm.. compared to the 400 USD Oppo they should sound good for the money. If I don't like them I'll simply sell them and try the Oppos.... Will post my impressions today.


----------

